# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Argh! I cant keep my eyes still!

## SkinnyBill

Ok sorry if this had been posted before, i diddnt find it in this WILD SubForum, so sorry.

Anyway, when wilding, i cant keep my eyes still. its not the micromovments thats the problem, they arent whizzing around, but i cant keep them still, they just sort of roll around! I cant find a place where they will stay still without me 'trying too hard' to keep them still. 

even if i try and let them naturally fall, they roll somewhere unconforable, like if you look really far upwards without tilting your head.

What are your ideas?

----------


## Puffin

I have wandering eyes too. I can't force them to stay still for more than 2 seconds on the same thing, unless I focus extremely hard. They just dart around, even if it's just a millimeter or two...

I'd like an answer, too; it sometimes gets to me when trying to WILD.

----------


## Muggler

Hmm, the only thing that I can thing of that _might_ help, is; when you sleep, put your face on your pillow. The pillow might put pressure on your eyes, but not harmful pressure, so that you can't move them very easily.

Now I'm not sure that this isn't harmful, but it is the only thing that came to mind. Good luck finding a solution  :smiley:

----------


## Puffin

It's not like my eyes move that much, so sleep masks and the latter won't help. It's just tiny movements, not really that large. But sometimes it still impedes my ability to WILD.

(Sorry, I feel like I'm taking over this thread  :tongue2: . But I don't want to make another one addressing this same issue.)

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

I have encountered this problem too.  

If keeping our eyes still causes us to strain more then how much good are we really doing? We fall asleep every night & we never know or care where our eye balls are. We never really think about it.

An old chinese axiom says that "energy goes where attention flows". If our awareness is stuck in our eyeballs they move. If we are mindless as we disperse our attention then its good night & good morning. 

Its like boiling water. If our attention (the heat) rests under/on our eye balls (the water) then will eventually boil & move the water. If our awareness is focusing within our mind then the mind stays awake & if awareness is removed from the physical it falls asleep.

How I do this is to keep my awareness moving through my body alternating between sensing the inner space of each part and the part itself.

I always start in my toes, then legs hips, torso, fingers, hands, arms, shoulders, neck & then head. After that I make a second pass but deeper. On the second pass I go over the spinal column & skull, starting from the sacrum. Finally I bring my attention to my third eye feeling the air on the skin on the out side. Then the space on the inside & repeat if necessary.

Eventually, depending on how fast I relax, I will either feel like I am sinking slowly & consciously into the darkness of dreamless sleep or I will feel like I am being sucked into it. This is when I know when my body has fallen asleep. 

Sometimes I have to wait for a dream to begin; other times a dream will be playing already or I will find myself outside my body. If I am waiting for a dream to form or watching it I have ruined it by getting excited and trying to jump into it to quickly.

I hope this helps

----------


## Filimonki

Do you have to keep your eyes still when you are trying to attain WILDs? 

Anyways, have you tried imagening a dot on the inside of your eyelids that you look on? 

Good luck!

----------


## BAMitsLauraX

I have the same problem, they stay still when I start thinking about other things then all of a sudden I focus on my eyes again and they just move.. its so annoying.

----------


## KingYoshi

I would suggest lying in complete darkness for about 15 minutes prior to attempting your WILD. This gives your eyes enough time to adjust and calm down a bit. It actually works really well. 

If you still have problems you can try reverse blinking to fall asleep. This allows you to blink your eyes and will satisfy that urge to move. Also, don't put so much emphasis on keeping your eyes still. Just don't worry about it and it won't effect you WILD attempt. Alot of times, once you enter SP, your eyes will begin moving wildly anyway. Remember REM stands for rapid-eye-movement. Its ok for your eyes to move, just make sure it isn't keeping your focus on them instead of the task at hand. Good Luck to you!

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

Clear, concise & effective. King Yoshi, man, you are a master!

----------


## KingYoshi

> Clear, concise & effective. King Yoshi, man, you are a master!



I wouldn't say that  :smiley: . I just have alot of experience, especially when it comes to WILDing and the WILDing process. Thanks for the compliment though.

----------

